

Writing Robust Bash Shell Scripts - twohey
http://www.davidpashley.com/articles/writing-robust-shell-scripts/

======
lakwn
This article was very relevant to me. I've been writing bash script for so
many years, yet I didn't know you could just "set -u" to make bash stop when I
accidentally use an uninitialized variable. "set -e" is also incredible useful
(bash quits if any statement fails).

